# Loss of intra abdominal domain



## kodrach (Aug 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea what ICD-9 code to use for diagnosis of loss of intra abdominal domain? I'm thinking 728.84.  In the operation, the surgeon did abdiminal muscle flaps.

Thanks,

Sharyl


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Dec 8, 2011)

Sharyl, did you ever decide?  I see the question went unanswered.


----------



## tschreiner (May 19, 2020)

Does anyone have any idea how to bill out Loss of Domain with hernia repair requiring open omentectomy?


----------

